# Feeling upset and disheartened, but then.......



## +ButterflyWings+ (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I don't know why I am posting this today but i'm so excited I had to tell someone!!

At the moment I am inbetween treatments, I finished 6mths worth of Clomid in June and it was unsuccessful, as in I didn't get pregnant and I also didn't really ovulate either. 
I am waiting for my hospital to apply for funding for IVF for me and then I will be on a 2yr waiting list, so i've been feeling pretty cheesed off and miserable lately.

I started to think last night that I was being particularly moody, mean, miserable and irratable with my DH but just put it down to the stress of IF!?

THEN.... this morning, AF arrived for the first time (naturally) since I had a MMC 6yrs ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know it sounds really silly but i'm sooooooooooo excited, I even rang DH at work to tell him!!!

My 1st natural period in 6yrs!!!! 

I'm chuffed! LOL

I hope this means my body is starting to 'work' again!?!

I hope I don't sound like a raving loony either LOL

I just HAD to tell someone!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

was just lurking and having a nasy while at work and came accross your news how fantastic lets hope that the luck keeps smiling on you.

x x x x


----------



## +ButterflyWings+ (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you! I feel a bit silly for posting now but I was just so excited LMAO

xxx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Bless you! If you can't share news like that with us on here, then who can you share it with! And it is exciting when something like that happens  

Good luck with your future treatment xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I just wanted to say I also wrote a post like this once upon a time!!  I had a natural period (although encouraged by acupuncture) and bled for the 'normal' amount of time, I was over the moon!!  Although even more over the moon when I found I was expecting no.2 a month later!!!  I hope your dreams come true very soon!!!

xx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

hey ya.. didnt wana read and run..

want to say.. congrats!!   i suppose.... lol...

it is a very good sign petal. i remember when i started ttc 6 years ago.. i came off my pill after 5 years of taking it and it took my body 2 years before i got my period! i was so excited and went to GP for smears and tests to have a check over. 

I totally understand ur excitement... what i advise u to do from now on is keep a diary. day and time u period arrived.. the moods u r feeling.. EVERYDAY.. sore boobs, spots, nausea, back pain, insomnia, hot... ect ect.. how many dyas u bleed for. then when u next period arrives, work out how many days between each periods.. and hopefully if u can 3 - 4 the same u could ttc again naturally. failing that, when u go gor IVF, they will ask u all about ur periods, days it started and how long for ect.... it will help with arranging a certain tx for u.

sorry if i waffled a bit there... but its what i have done for years and it really helps me keep incontrol of my periods and it helped with my 1st cycle of ICSI.

i hope u have a happy period...


----------



## +ButterflyWings+ (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Thank you so much for all your replies and advice.

Unfortunately the long awaited natural period lasted all of about 10hrs and has now completely disappeared!?!?!?  
Slightly confused and upset but I guess any sign of natural behaviour is better than none at all.  

Off to see my consultant tomorrow so will see what he says!

Hope everyone is ok and progressing on their journeys positively!  

xxxxxx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

hi butterflywings

like u said any natural behaviour is good behaviour, and u have to remember ur body will take time to get used to having the bleeds. 
u have to also think that a period is the shedding of the lining of ur uterus. your 10 hour bleed may indicate that there is only enough lining to shed for approx 10 hours, or it just isnt thick enough to give u a long and heavy period .. (which u do not want!)
i have friends that have very light periods for two days only, and others that bleed for the full 7.
i am one of these people! i have a 35-40 day cycle, bleed for 7 days - non stop and it is very heavy and clotty due to endo.
(i think i read u also suffer from this?) which in that case - ur periods will be irrigular. my periods have been on/off pretty much since i started them at 11 due to being under weight, over weight, unhealthy diet, too healthy diet, not enough exercise, too much exercise... i can go months without one, i went 2 years without one, some months they are very clotty, some months they are light clots.
i call mine regular now as they are as regular as they ever will be.. bit like buses!! if u catch it - great, if u miss it, then gota wait around for ages to catch the nxt one. 

I think that this is the start of ur body telling u its ready to sort itself out. try and be healthy, exercise like you have been doing and im sure it will all work out.

let us no how u get on with the consultant! sending u big


----------



## +ButterflyWings+ (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Katreekingsbury,

So sorry I didn't reply after my appointment, we went away on holiday the next day so I was really busy packing and re-packing LOL

My consultant was pleased with the extra bit of weight i'd lost and finally put me on the IVF waiting list YAY YAY YAY  

He told me the waiting list is now 12mths long, he rang the fertility secretary to check and she said i would definately wait no longer than 12mths.... we'll see eh!?  

He didn't really say anything about the short bleed I had, just asked if i'd done a HPT to make sure I wasn't pregnant (yeah I wish!!!)

He gave me some Norethisterone to take if i wanted to, he said it was up to me if i took them or waited to see if I come on naturally!?
I've decided to take them this week as i'm feeling quite bloated and fed up etc... Hopefully it might kick my hormones into working again !?!?

Hope you are well and things are going ok for you!

xxxxx


----------

